# Bugari Armando Artist Cassotto 288 Ars



## akordeon.ua (15 Сен 2013)

Друзья может подскажите что собой представляет этот аккордион?
Инструменту 14 лет.Состояние будто хорошое. Цена 3200EURO.
Аккордион заграницей потому и советуюсь стоит ли там ехать и смотреть.Кажется что не дорого на такой клас инструмента.А что Вы мне посоветуете?

Зарание большое спасибо за ответ


----------



## akordeon.ua (19 Сен 2013)

Никто ничего не подскажит? 

?

?


----------



## Jupiter (20 Сен 2013)

Лиллерская цена нового инструмента на сегодня- 8000 евро, но есть одно НО: в старых инструментах стоят лучшие голоса(если тлдбко там кто то не поменял их на Супитовские- была мода.В Супитах изначально шли итальянские голоса Типо а мано.
Всё надо слушать и смотреть. Цена вроде бы и ничего но для Средней Европы это дороговато. Обычно 2500-2600 такая модификация(наприсер,Борсини).Может за имя Бугари накинули,но все они одинаковы- от механики до голосов(я имею ввиду эти модели)


----------



## zet10 (20 Сен 2013)

Не рискнул бы покупать в "темную" инструмент такого класса.
Цена вроде бы и нормальная,но где гарантия что он Вам понравится по звуку и механнике?
Такие инструменты нужно самому проверять,играть и после этого решать брать или нет.
За эту сумму вполне реально и в России купить достойный вариант.
Если есть желание,подьезжайте ко мне в магазин и попробуйте на выбор "Exselsior" и "Paolo Soprani",инструменты в ломаной деке по цене 100 тыс. Руб, возможно Вам понравится.


----------



## oleg45120 (20 Сен 2013)

*zet10*,Юрий, а какой Эксельсиор у Вас есть?


----------



## Bayanist711 (20 Сен 2013)

А вот мне интересно, будет ли отличаться звучание этого инструмента от инструмента такого же класса, но только фирмы Борзини?


----------



## zet10 (20 Сен 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> zet10,Юрий, а какой Эксельсиор у Вас есть?


Олег,это бывший Аккордеон С.Абкеримова,который он продал В.Ермолаеву.
Последний купил у меня новый Скандалли-Супер 6 ,а Эксельсиор отдал в качестве доплаты поэтому и цена оказалась низкая (покупал Ермолаев с его слов за 5 тыс евро.)
Диапазон у Эксельсиора на 44 клавиши,11/7 регистров,ломаная дека, и к нему идет еще комплект микрофонов (левый и правый)Классный инструмент за эти деньги.Если Вам интересно могу выслать фото


----------



## oleg45120 (20 Сен 2013)

*zet10*,
почта [email protected]

*Bayanist711*, Будет. Мне кажется, что у борзини звук более яркий, мощный, в то же время более резкий, у бугари звук помягче


----------



## zet10 (20 Сен 2013)

отправил


----------



## akordeon.ua (21 Сен 2013)

всем бооольшое спасибо кто откликнулся.


----------

